# Keymap und Initramfs

## creiss

Moin!

Wie kann ich genkernel sagen, es soll die deustche Tastatur nutzen?

Passwörter in LUKS einhackem mit EN Tastatur ist einfach kein Spass.

Vielen lieben Dank!

-Chris

----------

## Max Steel

Das ist nciht genkernel, denk ich mal..., sondern eine Einstellung innerhalb von /etc/conf.d/

Unter consolefont und keymaps.

Unter consolefont kann die Consoletranslation

```
consolefont="default8x16"

consoletranslation="8859-1_to_uni"
```

und in keymaps

```
keymap="de-latin1"

windowkeys="YES"

extended_keymaps="backspace keypad euro2"

fix_euro="yes"
```

eingestellt werden.

Das sind zumindest meine Einstellungen.

Funktioniert allerdings nur wenn die Passwortanforderung später als der Kernel (und die genkernel-initial ram Disk) kommt.

Wenn das Passwort während der initrd kommt, musst du glaub ich nach der Einstellung genkernel nochmal durchlaufen lassen.

Kann ich aber nicht bestimmt sagen da ich genkernel nicht verwende.

----------

## creiss

Joah danke!

Zumindest ist nach dem Boot alles richtig, jedoch nimmt die von genkernel erstelle initramfs immernoch die US tastaturbelegung...  :Sad: 

-Chris

----------

## Max Steel

evtl hilft dir einer dieser beiden Einstellungen für genkernel:

```
        --do-keymap-auto        Forces keymap selection at boot

        --no-keymap             Disables keymap selection support
```

Ansonsten, damit genkernel dir nicht immer und immer wieder die Config überschreibt und du den Kernel neubauen musst würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:

--no-mrproper --no-clean --oldconfig --save-config

----------

## creiss

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> evtl hilft dir einer dieser beiden Einstellungen für genkernel:
> 
> ```
>         --do-keymap-auto        Forces keymap selection at boot
> 
> ...

 

Yo. Das mache ich eh, ich hab mir ne genkernel.sh gebastelt, die so ziemlich alle switches für mich inne hat. Nur hab ich leider es immer noch nicht hinbekommen, das ich die DE Tastatus per genkernel im initramfs bekomme. Irgendwie muss das ja gehen, denn ich denke nicht, dass die Gentoo Entwickler davon ausgehen, dass alle EN Tastaturen haben  :Smile: 

-Chris.

----------

